# Well my AC110 cracked...



## basinpup (May 8, 2008)

...the first day I got it. I was holding it wrong I suppose and putting too much strain on one side and a piece of the plastic cracked off. I've heard of this happening to people when I was reading reviews of the filter (actually it seemed to be the only negative aspect of the filter from what I understand.) Not too worried, I'm returning it and getting a new one - but I was just curious if this has happened to anyone else, and what you did about it.


----------



## Aura (Oct 29, 2005)

Yes, mine was cracked before I even took it out of the box. :x

I had ordered it online, so I called them up and they sent me a replacement.


----------



## basinpup (May 8, 2008)

haha well I ordered it from Big Al's online and I just got off the phone with a women there about how to return it. She said they get returns for those filters all the time so she wasn't surprised. I'm not that upset, just have to wait another few days before I can start cycling my tank.


----------



## Nighthawk (Mar 13, 2003)

I actually purchased a cracked one on Ebay for $20 plus $7.99 for shipping. It was a new return that had been cracked. With the help of a little super glue I was ready to go. For $28 bucks and $1.99 for a tube of glue I got a great deal. This must happen fairly often as I see these deals a lot on Ebay. Of course if I had paid full price for a new one I'd be sending it back in a heartbeat.


----------



## Toby_H (Apr 15, 2005)

I have about a dozen AC 110's and have used them for several years. I've always known they were 'fragile' and have avoided any problems... until this last time I moved...

I did the exact thing you described... I picked it up from the top of the side wall when it was half full of water and... *snap*

It's good to hear someone has had good experience gluing them back together. It could be a critical leak so I don't think I would trust a glued one in the house but fortunately for me I just turned my garage into a fish room....


----------



## Hurriken (Jan 13, 2006)

I ordered my rena XP3 from Big Al's and it arrived broken. They sent me a replacement canister overnight! I've had nothing but great customer service with them.


----------



## basinpup (May 8, 2008)

Yeah they already e-mailed me the return UPS packing slip and the replacement filter is on its way to my house now. I have no complaints about Big Al's they have great customer service from what I've experienced.


----------

